# What's the difference?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you distinguish a Redhead from a Canvasback?

Are there tricks to identifying different ducks while they are in flight, and out of gun range?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Size! Cans are much bigger. They are also longer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

One has a blue bill, the other has a black shovel.... :lol: Freakin huge schnoz on a can. Basically, when they come in close, its easy to tell. Pass shooting, at least when I've seen em, they're both hauling azz so its kinda hard to tell unless you see a lot of them and can tell on the fly like that. Seems like the redheads when they're full plumed... man, that red just really pops where the Cans seem to be a little darker/muted. Nortah is right that the Cans look bigger bodywise too, at least to me. Shame you can't shoot one this year... they sure are pretty in the hand and good eating too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Proportionately Cans have about the longest neck going for a duck, long bill too. They also have a distinct and long tapered forehead.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How about telling other species apart? 

I am trying to get more into waterfowl this year, and I don't wanna shoot something I'm not supposed to, or too many of a species than is allowed. Mallards and pintails seem pretty easy to tell apart from the other species, same with teals, but it seems like some of the others, like gadwall look very similar to many other ducks. I looked at the ID section in the proc, but it doesn't do much good as far as size goes, and I know there can be quite a bit of variation from bird to bird. Is it best to just spend lots of time in the field watching birds, and only shoot when you are absolutely sure what species you are shooting at? What species is most common around here (salt lake area)?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> How about telling other species apart?
> 
> I am trying to get more into waterfowl this year, and I don't wanna shoot something I'm not supposed to, or too many of a species than is allowed. Mallards and pintails seem pretty easy to tell apart from the other species, same with teals, but it seems like some of the others, like gadwall look very similar to many other ducks. I looked at the ID section in the proc, but it doesn't do much good as far as size goes, and I know there can be quite a bit of variation from bird to bird. Is it best to just spend lots of time in the field watching birds, and only shoot when you are absolutely sure what species you are shooting at? What species is most common around here (salt lake area)?


time in the field will make it better. and also don't shoot tell you know exactly what you are shooting at. let them decoy


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What if I am just pass shooting?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

take some bino's. looking at birds in the bino's will highly aid in identifying them. that way when the bird comes into range you wont be guessing before its to late to shoot or after you shot! the only way to really pinpoint what kind of bird it is, is to force yourself to learn how to identify. with all birds it takes alot of time watching them to get good at it. another plus with bino's is you start to learn birds and where they are going....helps you be alot more sucessful!

good luck!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> What if I am just pass shooting?


Dike hunter?

If so... I had the same problem... and the bad part is, most of the azzhats on the dike won't let the birds get close enough to actually identify them before they open up. I had to spend quite a few days on the dike just watching birds before i started to recognize what was what flying over my head. Sometimes the middle of the day is the time to be there when everyone else leaves for the day... birds drop lower in their passes and its easier to see what you're shooting at.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i like to pull over and just glass a rest pond that is chuck full of ducks. as you watch, and listen, you will be able to see ducks as they fly in to the lake, the different sounds they make, which will sometime be helpful in identifying them, and learn to identify the specific shape and size of the different species. but ya, what was already said, time in the field, and being very selective in the shots you take will help to learn. it takes some time, and lots of trips in the marsh.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> How do you distinguish a Redhead from a Canvasback?


You had better figure that one out before you have some 'splainin to do with the friendly conservation officer.

If you really don't know: let it go!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> If you really don't know: let it go!


Boy isnt that the truth. it happens every year without fail, someone in the hunting party cant put a name on the duck(s) as they come wizzin by, so we wait and wait until we know what they are. sometimes when we know, its to late to shot. then you laugh and say well next time we will know.

i know a guy last year that shot 6 hen pins between he and his friend. when i asked him why he kept shooting he said: "well they all looked like hen mallards." i didnt know what to say... i then told him he was only allowed 4 hen mallards between him and his buddy. he than said, "ya well we each got our pin, and thought the others were hen mallards." to this i said no! i told him to identify first then shoot! not shoot first then ask what it is!!! so the above quote is the best policy!!! nothing wrong with letting a bird go if you cant tell what it is before you shoot!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

what ever happened to " if it flies it dies?"
Phil robertson told me once that if something flies through your decoys, and you dont know what it is, you better kill it so you can find out. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Best way to tell is go out in the marsh now with a good pair of Binos and guess what the bird is then look throu your binos and see if you are right. Watch how they fly shape of there bodys and so on. Get a good book and read that and look at the pic in the book. Spend as much time as you can in the field.Even go with some body that know there birds and have them show you the differnt in each one and how they tell.Good luck and be smart.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

This is precisely the reason I am asking here. Just trying to get some hints and suggestions before I go out so that I can learn what's what a little more quickly. 

Why is it that someone has to pull out the ethics card every time there is a post about some uncertainty? Inevitably, one or more responders has to assume that because another person is unsure about something, that they are going to be unethical, and under that assumption, they remind the person in question about their responsibilities as an ethical hunter. Give a guy some credit!!!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> what ever happened to " if it flies it dies?"
> Phil robertson told me once that if something flies through your decoys, and you dont know what it is, you better kill it so you can find out. :lol:


good old phil probably knew what he was shooting before he pulled the trigger. but if your philosophy is shot so you can find out...well when you over your limit and meet up with the CO you can explain it to him as he writes you up. good luck with that right?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> This is precisely the reason I am asking here. Just trying to get some hints and suggestions before I go out so that I can learn what's what a little more quickly.
> 
> Why is it that someone has to pull out the ethics card every time there is a post about some uncertainty? Inevitably, one or more responders has to assume that because another person is unsure about something, that they are going to be unethical, and under that assumption, they remind the person in question about their responsibilities as an ethical hunter. Give a guy some credit!!!


i dont think anyone on here as questioned your ethics. what has been stated is just the advise and suggestions your looking for. also the conversation has flowed with ideas, stories and cautions. i see no harm. the key thing here is you are aware of your own situation and are willing to work on it! that says alot!! to many hunters across the board are a shoot first ask questions after the fact. so thumbs up to you and good luck this hunting season.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> good old phil probably knew what he was shooting before he pulled the trigger. but if your philosophy is shot so you can find out...well when you over your limit and meet up with the CO you can explain it to him as he writes you up. good luck with that right?


first of all, phil and the boys really werent sure what it was, as a drake mandarin flew through the decoys.. and second, i am not really like that. matter of fact, two different years now, as we get checked on the way out on opening day, i have corrected the biologist on the species or sex of the birds we killed. we always know what were shooting, and how many of what are in the bag. thanks for your concern


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

kingfish said:


> the key thing here is you are aware of your own situation and are willing to work on it! that says alot!! to many hunters across the board are a shoot first ask questions after the fact. so thumbs up to you and good luck this hunting season.


I guess this is the response I would hope to get after asking the questions I had. I guess it just seemed like woolybugger was trying to make a point of something that I was on here trying to figure out in the first place.

Woolybugger- If the intent of your post carried the sentiments that kingfish expressed, sorry I got my panties in a bunch. If not, it would be nice of you to give credit where credit is due, rather than call a guy out when no harm has been done. Now if I jumped on here and posted pictures in a "look what I shot! What is it?" type manner, I'd think you justified to put me in my place.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

[quote="deadicated1i have corrected the biologist on the species or sex of the birds we killed. we always know what were shooting[/quote]

I doubt you corrected a _biologist_. The person you corrected was most likely a seasonal or other volunteer helping out on the opening. Not that it really matters I guess as your point was about being responsible and knowing your birds, which I appreciate and applaude.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

it could have just been a volunteer. he was driving the truck with the conservation seal on it though. they just wait at the turnoff to the main road and check what birds and how many everyone kills on the opener.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

I was only kidding around with ya because I'm often surrounded by biologists and they all know their stuff. I also know some seasonals and volunteers. They are great too but sometimes haven't seen enough of the "less common" birds before the opener to be certain all the time. 

Again, I think it's great that you know your birds. I wish there were more hunters out there like you. I, for one, could definitely improve my female diver id. I'm sure if I ever saw the buggers, it'd help :lol:


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Chaser,

Something that really helped me identify birds when I was first getting started was to visit a local park pond that has a bunch of ducks in it. I would sit on a bench and just listen and watch for hours. Even took a recorder to help when I was learning to call. If you have kids take some bread and feed em, then ya get a closer look at them. 

Some ponds I have been to have some pretty messed up cross-breeding going on, but you can get a pretty good up close lesson about ducks just by sitting there for a bit. I liked evenings best because I could see them fly in and land, which helped with the identification while flying issue. You more than likely wont see a bunch of redhead and cans especially this time of year on the cans, but it's still something to do to get rid of the nervous itch before the season opens. Just my $.02.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! I appreciate it. Has anyone seen anything but mallards at Sugarhouse park? How about Liberty park? Those two are closest to me, so I guess I will have to give it a shot. (no pun intended)


----------

